# Husband Takes wrong antibiotics



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

My DH and I are on a course of antibiotics to address infection testing. 

His advised dosage is 1 20mg x omezaprole and 1 x 100mg doxycycline twice per day for 7 days and then 1g of Arithromycin once a week. However he by mistake took 500mg of arithromycin with 100mg doxycycline this morning and added in the 20mg of omeprazole when he realised his mistake. He wasn't due for his arithromycin until next wednesday having taken that the day before yesterday.

Is there anything we should/can do to rectify this mistake ?

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry I've not been around for a few days. Nothing you can do now regarding the antibiotics, just make sure DH takes the 1g dose as usual. It won't have caused any harm; just make sure you have enough supplies to finish the full course as intended.


----------

